# Articles / books about OVPP debate?



## JSBach85

I am looking for some articles or maybe a book about OVPP (one voice per part) vs various voices per part theories to perform Bach cantatas. Where to start?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Elliott, M. (2006). Singing in style: a guide to vocal performance practices. Yale University Press.

Butt, J. (2002). Playing with history: the historical approach to musical performance. Cambridge University Press.

Butt, J. (1998). Bach's vocal scoring: what can it mean?. Early music, 26(1), 99-107.


----------



## JSBach85

Headphone Hermit said:


> Elliott, M. (2006). Singing in style: a guide to vocal performance practices. Yale University Press.
> 
> Butt, J. (2002). Playing with history: the historical approach to musical performance. Cambridge University Press.
> 
> Butt, J. (1998). Bach's vocal scoring: what can it mean?. Early music, 26(1), 99-107.


Thank you for the information. I am really interested in this topic.


----------

